# please read and reply, please



## arg101 (Jun 19, 2011)

i need some advice
ive been married to my husband for 2 years and we have a one year old child, 
i dont know, im really confused at the moment
He was the nicest person when i met him (as they all are) now he seems to have some kind of spilt personality, he can be nice still but sometimes he just changes, he gets really cold and says things just to hurt me and see me cry, he also likes to play games with me and ive only just realised it his week, he told me he doesnt want to be with me but then he texts me like 'hi honey' and sometimes he tells me horrible things and then the next second he will be really nice and i feel like hes laughing at me because im so weak
we had a fight and he said he doesnt want to be with me any more and he hasnt been happy with me since i had our baby, he said that before i loved him and now i dont care about him because i have the baby
a lot of stuff has happened between us in the past (serious things he has done) and ive always stood by him and now im so hurt because he hasnt spoken to me since he told me this stuff,
he still stays here to mind our child during the day (i work) and as soon as i come home he leaves and stays gone until i go to bed.
im really scared to be by myself and i feel like ive lost everything and i have no future as i wont be able to work (cant afford creche) 
i cant stop crying since this happened and everytime i look at our baby my heart breaks all over again, the thing is hes from another country to me and im scared he will just pack up and leave and i wont be able to cope on my own financially
i feel so stupid and used and angry at myself for letting this happen while he hasnt a care in the world, hanging out with his friends and laughing and joking, 
i can get over him its just my baby, i feel so guilty for ruining his life before it really starts
i know i should just suck it up and go it alone but i honestly dont need that advice right now and plus i need him here during the day to mind the baby
does anyone have any stories of being a single parent successfully?? anything right now, i have no one to talk to


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

Hello there....I am so sorry your going through a horrible situation
i am also a single mum and i know how you feel when you said those things about your son.
I dont know what country youre in,but have you tried to ask for assistance in your country for single mum?
and have you got family to go back to?or friends to talk to?
First you have to search information regarding your situation in your state/country.
You will get through this as day to day you will discover a lot of things and for me it is much better to be a single mum than to stay in situation like that...
Don't worry you will find way out of it...
and yes there is a lot of plenty single mum out there!
Stay in here it will help alot.


----------

